
Google Announce All Chromebooks debuting in 2017 and beyond will run Android apps - intuzhq
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/01/all-chromebooks-debuting-in-2017-and-beyond-will-run-android-apps/
======
msh
Google are really bad at launching non Web software. It's it soon a year since
they announced this and still we don't have a date for when they will do a
general roll out.

~~~
supernovae
I think they're really bad at launching web software. On anything but a chrome
browser their web experience sucks - not because of standards because of
injections of advertising to force you to use chrome. Their products are
really going to shit and consumers are paying for it. Search is still fine so
"meh"

------
em3rgent0rdr
excellent! I hope that Google eventually merges ChromeOS & Android into one,
such that any generic linux mobile device can run any Chrome app and any
Android app easily.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
The real win is a chrome phone. Safety plus can run android apps.

------
ungzd
Why it's only on new hardware?

~~~
sliken
Not all have enough ram for linux kernel, browser, AND android apps in their
own containers.

Not all chromebooks have touch screens.

Not all chromebooks have an x86, not sure if the chromeos+android glue runs on
arm. In particular whatever seperation there is between android apps in a
container might require some of the x86 bits.

